
Safety through simplicity - Virgin Galactic Wing Feathering for Re-Entry  - hendler
http://www.virgingalactic.com/news/item/spaceshiptwos-first-feathered-flight/
======
bh42222
Is reconfiguring the very shape of the plane in mid flight all that "simple"?
How do things going wrong here compare to things going wrong with the shuttle?
Does this have more robust failure modes?

~~~
hendler
You have a point.

There are less moving parts (or at least systems) than the shuttle. And the
simple may also refer to what it's like for the pilot (process). From what I
understand, it's a hands-free re-entry, and more comfortable than a capsule
because it's more predictable and slower.

